# Coconut Macaroons



## tropics (Dec 16, 2017)

Tis the time of the year to expand ones waist LOL
Thought I posted this before but I see it was only a pic.


                               Macaroons
  Serves 24

  Ingredients
  1 pack (14 oz) of grated coconut
  1/8 cup sugar (3 Table spoons)
  6 Tbsp all purpose flour
  1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
  1/4 teaspoon almond extract
  3 Large egg whites ( beat to a froth )
  dash of salt
  1 can sweetend condence milk

                            Directions

    * Preheat the oven to 325 degrees Fahrenheit. Line a 24 cup muffin pan with mini- sized baking cups.

   * Mix all of the ingredients together in a mixing bowl.  With 2 Tbls make a
    dollop and place in the lined muffin pan.


    * Bake for 25 to 30 minutes in the middle ovenrack until brown.Macaroons will be golden outside and
   moist inside.

    Enjoy.

3 Egg Whites






Save the yolks





Beat the egg whites with a fork to a froth





Mix the flour & Sugar





Add Coconut,Condensed Milk,Egg whites, Vanilla,Almond





Fill the mini cup cake papers





Bake till golden brown





The saved yolks I use to make Krischickies





A close up





Merry X-Mas
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Dec 16, 2017)

very nice Richie ... I can almost taste em ....


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2017)

griz400 said:


> very nice Richie ... I can almost taste em ....


Jeff these are actually a little sweet for me.taking these to a neighbors party tonight.Thanks for the like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 16, 2017)

Saving this one Richie, going to try this weekend with some peanut butter meltaways. Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2017)

dukeburger said:


> Saving this one Richie, going to try this weekend with some peanut butter meltaways. Thanks!



Duke Thanks I am going to have to try them peanut butter melt aways Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2017)

Richie, My waist doesn't need any cookies but I would eat some of those ! :)


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, My waist doesn't need any cookies but I would eat some of those ! :)


CM Thanks I have the same problem (Beer Belly LOL) Glad these are going next door Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2017)

Recipe Correction
I fixed the Egg size to Large instead of Jumbo
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2017)

Krischickies





1 more batch of each before X-Mas
Richie


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 20, 2017)

Question Richie... is it necessary to use the mini cupcake papers and muffin tray? Will these just flatten out if put on a flat cookie pan?


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2017)

dukeburger said:


> Question Richie... is it necessary to use the mini cupcake papers and muffin tray? Will these just flatten out if put on a flat cookie pan?


DB I think they will stay mounded,maybe use some parchment on the pan.
Richie
Let me know how that works


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 20, 2017)

tropics said:


> DB I think they will stay mounded,maybe use some parchment on the pan.
> Richie
> Let me know how that works



Maybe I will use the mini papers on a regular cookie sheet. I just don't have the muffin pan! I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2017)

dukeburger said:


> Maybe I will use the mini papers on a regular cookie sheet. I just don't have the muffin pan! I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks!


Okay Keep them close to each other so they can't spread
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2017)

Macaroons are about my favorite cookie & yours look fantastic!
I don't make them very often, cause I tend to eat the whole batch in a couple of days.
Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Macaroons are about my favorite cookie & yours look fantastic!
> I don't make them very often, cause I tend to eat the whole batch in a couple of days.
> Al


I hear ya I went form having to make another batch to 2 for X-Mas & the krischickies too LOL
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2017)

Those are some tasty lookin treats Richie!


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Those are some tasty lookin treats Richie!


Justin Thanks I try to make these every X-Mas Hopefully one of my kids will pickup the tradition.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 20, 2017)

Although mine didn't turn out too pretty, these are delicious Richie. Thanks again!


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2017)

dukeburger said:


> Although mine didn't turn out too pretty, these are delicious Richie. Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 348062



DB nothing wrong with them they will be gone quick.
Thanks for posting it I like that Points
Richie


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 20, 2017)

tropics said:


> DB nothing wrong with them they will be gone quick.
> Thanks for posting it I like that Points
> Richie



I made these with a rice flour so Momma Duke can have some too.
Thanks for the point!


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2017)

dukeburger said:


> I made these with a rice flour so Momma Duke can have some too.
> Thanks for the point!



Duke I use different Starches in some of my Philippine dishes I am glad you could create one for Mrs Duke
I have a special batch getting ready to bake,no Almond 
Thanks again for trying these
Richie


----------

